
No new Covid sufferers, 300 asymptomatic, after Wuhan-wide tests - mxschumacher
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-wuhan/no-new-covid-sufferers-300-asymptomatic-after-wuhan-wide-tests-idUSKBN23915R
======
tommywiseausmom
schnikes

